# Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich



## Redlisch (18. Okt. 2009)

Hiho,

unser Gast seit 3 Wochen:

 


Axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich*

Hallo Axel,
Donnerwetter!
DAS dürfte wohl nicht allzu oft vorkommen... einen solchen "Gast" zu haben!
Freue mich schon jetzt auf weitere Bilder,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich*

Servus Axel

Beneidenswert bist Du/Ihr ...

Ich würde mich Glücklich schätzen so einen "Gefiederten Freund" am Teich zu haben .. Natur pur ... Gratulation  ... dürfte Euer Teich die "ruhigen" Voraussetzungen haben 

Ich hatte ja auch mal ein Teichhuhn/Teichralle bei uns am Grund ... landete auf der Terasse ... ob mein "Mini" sie/ihn dazu veranlaßte ... konnte auch Fotos machen, allerdings in der Dämmerung, sind die nicht so besonders geworden ... werde sie mal raussuchen ...


----------



## Redlisch (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Axel
> 
> Beneidenswert bist Du/Ihr ...



Ja, wir sind auch ganz happy, das sie unseren Teich als vorläufige Heimat gewählt hat. SIe scheint auch gut erzogen zu sein, läuft immer brav auf den Steg wenn sie vom Filterteich zum großen wechselt 



Digicat schrieb:


> Ich würde mich Glücklich schätzen so einen "Gefiederten Freund" am Teich zu haben .. Natur pur ... Gratulation  ... dürfte Euer Teich die "ruhigen" Voraussetzungen haben  ...



Oder sie liebt das Risiko ...
Du vergisst das wir 2 Hunde haben, und der eine findet sie sehr Interessant. Rallen __ fliegen ja nicht weg wenn sie gejagt werden, sondern flüchten nur flatternt ins nachste Versteck. Das scheint dieser Jungvogel , Gott sei Dank, gut zu beherschen.

Wenn es ihm zuviel wird, schwimmt er unter die Terasse vom Blockhaus, der Hund weiss zwar wo sie ist, kommt aber nicht ran.

Es scheint ihr zumindest hier gut zu gefallen, auch die __ Störe scheinen ihr keine Angst zu machen, wenn sie im großen Teich rumschwimmt und sie direkt unter ihr sind.

Wir nennen die Ralle "Ralf" 

und wenn sie meint hier auch überwintern zu wollen (wir würden uns freuen), werden wir ihr auch Zusatznahrung anbieten, die Verluste bei hiergebliebenen Rallen sind in harten Wintern ja nicht ohne.

Axel


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich*

Hallo Axel.

Die ist ja echt knuffig. 

Ich finde es toll, dass Euer Teich so gut von der Natur angenommen wird.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich*

Hallo Axel,
hast Du die Möglichkeit Dich mit einem "Entenbruthaus" zu bestücken.... vielleicht leihweise?
Dann würde ich dies der Ralle zurechtmachen, an einem schön "versteckten Plätzchen", vielleicht mit ein wenig __ Moos und Ried auspolstern... und dort auch das Futter anbieten. Möglichst nicht mit "blanken Händen" dran arbeiten, wenn geht gut gebrauchte Gartenhandschuhe nutzen.
Freue mich auf weitere Fotos,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Redlisch (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich*

Hallo,


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> hast Du die Möglichkeit Dich mit einem "Entenbruthaus" zu bestücken.... vielleicht leihweise?
> Eva-Maria



das halte ich für kontraproduktiv, was meinst du wie schnell unser Hund das Rausbekommt wo Ralf wohnt ... Er hat soetwas wie ein photograpisches Gedächniss. Stell irgend etwas im Garten um und lass dann den Hund raus, an der Hausecke bleibt er stehen, schaut sich die Umgebung an und rennt dann an die Stelle wo sich etwas verändert hat.

So weis ich nicht einmal wo sich die Ralle gerade aufhält, im Filterteich ist sie sogut wie unsichtbar, unter der Terrasse am Blockhaus (hängt 1m in den Teich) ist sie sicher. 
Ob sie so ein Haus annehmen würde, wäre auch noch fraglich, oder hast du da einschägige Erfahrungen ?

Axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich*

Hallo Axel,
in einem Jagdrevier, wo es reichlich Wasser hatte, u.a. auch einen kleinen See, hatten wir solche "Entenbruthäuser" aufgestellt. Eines, welches nicht von __ Enten besiedelt war, wurde von einem Rallenpäarchen angenommen. Es stand dicht an Ried. Die Rallen zogen darin ein Gelege auf, klappte wunderbar.
Ich kenne euren Hund nicht, denke aber, daß es sich bewerkstelligen lassen müsste, daß er NICHT an ein solches Häuschen rangeht.
Wir haben 3 Jagdhunde, das neueste Kommando lautet: "Sitz - nuuuurrr gucken!"
Giralda, unsere 3-jährige Pointerhündin, ist völlig fasziniert vom "Teichleben" und hat dieses Kommando schon sehr gut verinnerlicht
Ich sag' nur.. "Versuch macht klug",
liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Redlisch (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Seit 3 Wochen wohnt eine Teichralle bei uns am Teich*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

es sind zwei Podenco`s (Windhunde) und bekommt man seeeeehr selten den Jagdtrieb unter kontrolle, normal halten sie nur unsere beiden Eichhörnchen in trapp. Wenn es denen zu viel wird, dann legen die halt eine Siesta oben im Baum ein ...

Es werden nur "Familienmitglieder" akzeptiert, dazu müsste die Ralle erst mal bei uns ins Wohnzimmer einziehen  
Anfangs versuchte er auch die __ Barsche im 700l Becken zu schnappen und haute sich jedesmal an der dicken scheibe seine __ Nase an. Mit unseren ehemaligen Kanarienvöglen klappe es auch, aber draussen jagden sie hinter jeder Amsel her.

Ich denke du verstehst das Problem 

Mal sehen, vielleich kann ich im Anbauschuppen am Blockhaus einen Eingang schaffen und drinnen etwas herrichten. Wäre die sicherste Stelle die mir i.M. einfällt.
Ich werde erstmal weiter beobachten ob sie bleiben will, es scheint ja noch ein Jungvogel zu sein, da die Färbung am Schnabel noch fehlt.

Ich werde weiter berichten, fälls ich mal im hellen zu Hause sein sollte, i.M. ist es etwas chaotisch auf der Arbeit.

Axel


----------

